# Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell



## Bröselmonster (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi hab ne Frage
Wo kann man für die Fraktionen des Dampfdruckkartells Ruf Farmen
Welche Mobs killt man am besten
Was kann man abgeben? Und wo?

Ps.: Vorzugsweise viel Ruf bei Ewige Warte da hab ich am wenigsten.


----------



## Shaila (4. Dezember 2010)

Bröselmonster schrieb:


> Hi hab ne Frage
> Wo kann man für die Fraktionen des Dampfdruckkartells Ruf Farmen
> Welche Mobs killt man am besten
> Was kann man abgeben? Und wo?
> ...



1. Frage: Willst du bis ehrfürchtig ?
2. Frage: Willst du deinen Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren behalten ?
3. Frage: Auf welcher Rufstufe stehst du momentan.

Generell kannst du vor jeder Goblinhauptstadt einen NPC finden, bei dem du Stoffe abgeben kannst, wofür du wiederrum Rufpunkte beim Kartell erhälst. Jedoch verlierst du bei dieser Methode deinen Ruf bei den Bukanieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit auf ehrfürchtig zu gelangen besteht darin Piraten zu töten in der freien Welt. Diese sind seit dem Weltenbeben jedoch nur noch sehr wenige und das Kartell ist eine der schwersten Fraktionen im Spiel geworden.


----------



## Bröselmonster (4. Dezember 2010)

1. Ja
2. Nein 
3. Wohlwollend

Zusatzpunkt: Ach du scheiße^^

Aber danke^^


----------



## astue (4. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht ists nicht ganz so schlimm, wie Meneleus schreibt.

Ich habe mit den blöden Blutsegelfuzzis nix zu tun gehabt und vor dem Patch alleine mit den seinerzeit verfügbaren Quests meinen Ruf bei den diversen Fraktionen auf Ende Wohlwollend / Anfang Respektvoll gebracht. Inzwischen gibt es wieder ganz viele neue Quests (bzw. die alten sind zurückgesetzt), und ich hoffe, daß ich es ohne Mobabschlachterei schaffe, Ehrfürchtig zu werden.

Lauf mal die üblichen Städte ab, also Ratschet, Gadgetzan, Ewige Warte und Beutebucht und schau, was es dort an neuen oder zurückgesetzten Quests für Dich gibt...

Viel Erfolg dabei! :-)


Grüße,
astue


----------



## Lornorr (4. Dezember 2010)

früher ging das in düsterbruch.

weiß aber nicht ob der goblin, den man da befreien musste noch da ist.


----------



## Bröselmonster (4. Dezember 2010)

Hm also war jetz grad Ewige Warte questen um bissle Ruf zu sammeln ,ganze 1000 bekommen juhu , allerdings sehe ich in der ganzen Stadt keinen Typen bei dem ich Stoff abgeben kann.
Hab ich ihn nur übersehen oder stehen die nur wo anders?


----------



## The-Dragon (4. Dezember 2010)

Stoff abgeben kannst du auch nur solange, bis du wieder neutral beim Dampfdruckkartell bist. Das ist für die Leute, die den Blutsegeladmiral gemacht haben. Danach gehts mit Quests nund Mobs weiter.

Den Goblin in Düsterbruch gibt es noch, der stellt dir auch immer noch das Ogerkostüm her. Allerdings droppt der Schlüssel nicht mehr und das Kostüm braucht auch nur noch den Farbstoff, gibt dafür aber keinen Ruf mehr. Die neuen Quests in der freien Welt geben auch nur jeweils 250 Ruf für die eine und je 125 für die drei anderen Städte des Kartells. Bei Piraten sind es 3 bzw. 2 Ruf, je nachdem, wo.

Einfach mal drauf achten, welcher Fraktion ein Questgeber angehört. Für diese gibt die Quest dann in der Regel auch Ruf. Insbesondere Goblins sind da mittlerweile etwas problematisch, da viele auch zum Bilgewasserkartell gehören und die ein ganz eigenes Rufkonto haben.


----------



## Shaila (4. Dezember 2010)

astue schrieb:


> vielleicht ists nicht ganz so schlimm, wie Meneleus schreibt.
> 
> Ich habe mit den blöden Blutsegelfuzzis nix zu tun gehabt und vor dem Patch alleine mit den seinerzeit verfügbaren Quests meinen Ruf bei den diversen Fraktionen auf Ende Wohlwollend / Anfang Respektvoll gebracht. Inzwischen gibt es wieder ganz viele neue Quests (bzw. die alten sind zurückgesetzt), und ich hoffe, daß ich es ohne Mobabschlachterei schaffe, Ehrfürchtig zu werden.
> 
> ...



Doch es ist so schlimm. Die Düsterbruchquests gibt es nicht mehr. Somit bleibt nur noch die Piratenmethode oder aber auch die 2 Quests in Feralas beim Dock, aber auch die sind wenig effektiv.Dazu kommt, dass die Anzahl der Piratengegner massiv reduziert wurde. Blizzard sagte nur das es weiterhin möglich sein wird auf einen ehrfürchtigen Status zu gelangen. Sie haben nie gesagt das es auf die selbe Art und Weiße wie vorher gehen würde. Denn so ist es wirklich sehr schwer auf Ehrfürchtig zu gelangen und wenn man bei den Blutsegelbukanieren befreundet bleiben will (So wie bei mir) ist es nochmal eine Nummer schwerer.

Musst du dich wohl oder übel durchbeisen.

P.S: Ich finde es genial das das Dampfdruckkartell als Ausgleich für die Shen'dralar so massiv erschwert wurde.


----------



## Birnbaumholz (4. Dezember 2010)

Es ist nicht ganz so schlimm...
Die Venture Co. ist der Gegner des Dampfdruckkartells - du bekommst bei den Goblins den Ruf, den du beim Piratenkillen auch bekommst.
Ich farme seit einer Woche an dem See im Schlingendorntal.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Somit bleibt nur noch die Piratenmethode oder aber auch die 2 Quests in Feralas beim Dock, aber auch die sind wenig effektiv.


Auch in Feralas hat sich diesbezüglich etwas masiv geändert.
Der Goblin steht nun oben am Weg (den Dock gibt es ja nicht mehr).
Und seine beiden Quests (ergeben zusammen pro Kartellfraktion 700 Ruf) sind nun nur noch einmalig ...
... also nix mehr mit wiederholbaren Quests.

greetz


----------



## Bighorn (5. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich nun auch versucht habe über Quests den Ruf aller 4 Kartelparteien auf Ehrfürchtig zu bekommen kann ich nur sagen das dies nicht möglich ist.
Mit 4.0.3a gibt es weit weniger Quests die Ruf für das Kartel geben. In den 4 Städten gibt es jeweils nur eine Hand voll Rufquests. Wiederholbare Quests wurden ganz gestrichen:
- In Feralas keine Risen mehr schrumpfen, keine Elementare mehr umhauen, nur einmalig machbar.
- In Tanaris keine Wasserbeutel mehr zu sammeln.
- In Düsterbruch kein Goblin mehr zu befreien.

Im Moment bleibt nur das Farmen der Blutsegler.
Allerdings spawnen die wenigen verbliebenen wesendlich schneller und es gibt mehr Mobs die 12/13 Punkte Ruf geben.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Dezember 2010)

Was noch gut Ruf gibt sind die 3 OOX Leitroboterquests (Feralas, Tanaris, Hinterland).


Finden ->125 Ruf
Retten ->125 Ruf
in Beutebucht abgeben ->175 Ruf
Quest für das Pet 250 Ruf
Das macht zusammen ->1525 Ruf.

Den Goblin in Düsterbruch gibt es noch.
Allerdings wurde die Fallenquest abgeändert und
zusammen mit seiner anderen Quest geben sie beide keinen Ruf mehr.

greetz


----------



## Shaila (5. Dezember 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun auch versucht habe über Quests den Ruf aller 4 Kartelparteien auf Ehrfürchtig zu bekommen kann ich nur sagen das dies nicht möglich ist.
> Mit 4.0.3a gibt es weit weniger Quests die Ruf für das Kartel geben. In den 4 Städten gibt es jeweils nur eine Hand voll Rufquests. Wiederholbare Quests wurden ganz gestrichen:
> - In Feralas keine Risen mehr schrumpfen, keine Elementare mehr umhauen, nur einmalig machbar.
> - In Tanaris keine Wasserbeutel mehr zu sammeln.
> ...



Okay, das macht die Fraktion nun wirklich zu einer der verrücktesten Fraktionen. Mein Beileid an die Armen die die Fraktion noch brauchen. Muss da nochmal ordentlich aktualisieren im Guide.

P.S: Und die meckern rum das Am Rande des Wahnsinns einfacher geworden ist, ich lach mich kaputt.


----------



## Oddygon (2. Februar 2011)

Also da ich das auch die letzten Wochen recht viel farme kann ich jedem nur empfehlen erst mal sämtliche Gebiete durchzuquesten also Schlinge, nörd. Brachland, Winterquell, Tanaris, Nethersturm ... dann gibt es noch paar Qs im Arathibecken bei diesen "Geheimen" Dock hinter der Festung, die Wasserbeutel gibts zwar noch aber habe kein NPC zum abgeben mehr finden könn, mache gerade die OOX Quests danke für den Tipp!  Ansonsten kann man bei Ratschet auf "Prügeleiland" gut grinden weil da alle 2 mins der Käptn für 14 ruf wieder spawned, oder in Tanaris rechts neben HDZ gibts jez alle paar Stunden mal Andre Feuerbart zu killn. Kalif Skorpistich habe ich bisher nicht gesehn an seinem neuen Punkt, gibts den überhaupt noch? Zur zeit geht Beutebucht am schnellsten hatte durch Quests usw. fast 12k mehr ruf als bei allen andern. Sobald man da dan EF ist kann man ja gut die Kapitäne bei Beutebucht killn, wenn man wie ich auf die Blutsegeln pfeift hehe  Im Morastwinkel in Düstermarschen habe ich auch noch ein paar Quests gefunden.


----------



## Cazor (2. Februar 2011)

Ich hab damals alles gequestet und den Goblin xmal belästigt und bin froh, dass ich auch mal Glück hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ätsch   ;P


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Februar 2011)

Piraten killen geht am besten in den Grizzly Hills unten auf den Schiffen mMn. Allerdings gibts da für BB nur bis 1 Punkt vor Respektvoll Ruf, die anderen aber weiter. Haben ne sauschnelle Respawn-Rate und wenn man Lust hat zu looten kommt auch mehr bei rum, als wenn man Classic-Mobs tötet. Ich hatte mir ein Schiff genommen und bin einfach Runden gelaufen und hab 1 Dot auf jeden Gegner gesetzt und hatte NIE das Problem, dass das Schiff mal leer von Mobs war.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S: Und die meckern rum das Am Rande des Wahnsinns einfacher geworden ist, ich lach mich kaputt.



Doch ist es. Kein Shendralar mehr. Kein gleichzeitiger Ruf mehr (sobald man 1x den Blutsegel Ruf hatte, ists total egal ob man sich den danach wieder kaputt macht.. zumindest fürs Achievement.)


----------



## Problembeere (3. Februar 2011)

Die Quests bei den Leitrobotern hatte ich vor dem Patch im Rahmen des Meisters der Lehren alle abgeschlossen. In Feralas ist mir beim erneuten Durchquesten des Gebiets der Signalgeber, der die Quest startet noch mal gedroppt. Gilt das auch für die anderen zwei? Habe sowohl in Tanaris als auch im Hinterland gequestet aber kein Glück gehabt *g* und viel interessanter, kann ich dann die Quest, bei der man das Pet bekommt, auch noch mal machen? Ich hab's ja eigentlich schon ^^ Nur den Ruf hätte ich gern.

Bin übrigens vor dem Patch durch questen auf ~8k Ruf bei BB und den anderen ne Spur weniger gekommen und habe dann vielleicht maximal 1 bis 2 Stunden gegrindet und bin jetzt schon bei 13k oder so um den Dreh rum. Winterquell und Schlingendornkap hab ich noch vor mir neu durchzuquesten, hoffe da geht noch einiges, auch wenn sich ehrfürchtig wohl nicht ausgehen wird xD


----------



## Alpax (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bei allen 4 Respektvoll bei 19k ca. ... habe aber Blutsegelbukaniere noch nie was gemacht .. wäre dumm jetzt Blutsegel zu machen und dann wieder all the way bis Ehrführchtig beim Kartell ... oder


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Februar 2011)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich bin bei allen 4 Respektvoll bei 19k ca. ... habe aber Blutsegelbukaniere noch nie was gemacht .. wäre dumm jetzt Blutsegel zu machen und dann wieder all the way bis Ehrführchtig beim Kartell ... oder



Nein, dumm nicht, aber anders geht es gar nicht, du verlierst auf jeden Fall Ruf bei den anderen Fraktionen, wenn du Blutsegelbukaniere Ruf farmst.


----------



## Problembeere (3. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dennoch zuerst die 21k voll machen, bevor ich mir den Ruf versaue ^^


----------



## riggedi (3. Februar 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Ich würde dennoch zuerst die 21k voll machen, bevor ich mir den Ruf versaue ^^


Wenn man die 4 Fraktionen dann auf ehrfürchtig hat und dann die Bukaniere versucht auch auf ehrfürchtig zu kriegen, wird das dann also quasi für den Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" angerechnet, ja? Hab mich bisher nie getraut deswegen meinen Ruf beim Kartell zunichte zu machen.

Riggedi


----------



## Shaila (3. Februar 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Doch ist es. Kein Shendralar mehr. Kein gleichzeitiger Ruf mehr (sobald man 1x den Blutsegel Ruf hatte, ists total egal ob man sich den danach wieder kaputt macht.. zumindest fürs Achievement.)



Nein, es ist nicht unbedingt leichter geworden. Ja, die Shen'dralar wurden entfernt, aber wahre Sammler und Perfektionisten dürfte das ohnehin schwer getroffen haben, sollten sie es nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft haben, bei der Fraktion auf Ehrfürchtig zu kommen. Immerhin belohnt Blizzard noch jene, die es geschafft hatten. Es war die einzig faire und richtige Entscheidung. Auf diesem Weg hat keiner etwas weggenommen bekommen, jeder hat noch die Chance auf die Heldentat und jene die früher angefangen haben, haben dennoch etwas, was sonst keiner mehr bekommt. Das einzig Falsche wäre gewesen, hätte Blizzard jenen die Wege verbaut, welche bis dahin an dem Titel arbeiteten.

Außerdem: Was macht dden Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" zum Titel "Der Wahnsinnige"? Sicher nicht die Shendralar. Die sind eine Lachnummer im Vergleich zu Rabenholdt oder dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Nicht durch die Shendralar ist diese Heldentat schwierig gewesen. Der Hauptfaktor ist und bleibt der Jahrmarkt und an dem hat sich nichts geändert. Das Dampfdruckkartell selbst wurde dafür aber schwerer, denn es gibt weniger Möglichkeiten Rufpunkte zu sammeln. Was du da so sagst stimmt außerdem ohnehin nicht: Es war noch nie notwendig alles zur selben Zeit auf den erforderlichen Stufen zu haben.

Die einzige Erleichterung die wirklich stattgefunden hat, ist das neue Gildensystem samt Rufbonus. Aber auch dafür muss man etwas tun. Wobei das auch nicht viel ist.




Alpax schrieb:


> Ich bin bei allen 4 Respektvoll bei 19k ca. ... habe aber Blutsegelbukaniere noch nie was gemacht .. wäre dumm jetzt Blutsegel zu machen und dann wieder all the way bis Ehrführchtig beim Kartell ... oder



Du musst es sowiso tun. Wenn du mit beiden Fraktionen befreundet bleiben willst, bleibt dir aber nichts Anderes Übrig, als erst das Kartell anzugreifen. Wenn dir das egal ist, wäre es dumm das Kartell zu erst anzugreifen.




riggedi schrieb:


> Wenn man die 4 Fraktionen dann auf ehrfürchtig hat und dann die Bukaniere versucht auch auf ehrfürchtig zu kriegen, wird das dann also quasi für den Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" angerechnet, ja? Hab mich bisher nie getraut deswegen meinen Ruf beim Kartell zunichte zu machen.
> 
> Riggedi



Es ist egal ob du die erforderlichen Stufen zur selben Zeit hast. Wichtig ist, dass du einmal bei jeder Fraktion die erforderliche Stufe erreicht hast, mehr nicht.


----------



## riggedi (4. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist egal ob du die erforderlichen Stufen zur selben Zeit hast. Wichtig ist, dass du einmal bei jeder Fraktion die erforderliche Stufe erreicht hast, mehr nicht.


Das hat geholfen! Danke!

Riggedi


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was du da so sagst stimmt außerdem ohnehin nicht: Es war noch nie notwendig alles zur selben Zeit auf den erforderlichen Stufen zu haben.





> Initally, players needed to meet both of those reputation requirements at the same time to be awarded the achievement and title.


 Quelle: WoWWiki & WoWPedia

Wobei es nie einen eindeutigen Blue-Post dazu gab, aber einige GMs haben die zitierte Aussage bestätigt (aber auch die können sich natürlich irren).

Das Bloodsail schwerer geworden ist stimmt. Wird sich aber mit Raidgear dann auch wieder etwas einpendeln. Darkmoonfairy ist nur ne Frage von Gold (oder Farmbereitschaft / Zeit). Schwer isses nicht.. nur Kosten- bzw Zeitintensiv. Je nachdem was einem lieber ist. Persönlich find ich Ravenholdt tausendmal schlimmer als Darkmoonfairy.


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Quelle: WoWWiki & WoWPedia
> 
> Wobei es nie einen eindeutigen Blue-Post dazu gab, aber einige GMs haben die zitierte Aussage bestätigt (aber auch die können sich natürlich irren).
> 
> Das Bloodsail schwerer geworden ist stimmt. Wird sich aber mit Raidgear dann auch wieder etwas einpendeln. Darkmoonfairy ist nur ne Frage von Gold (oder Farmbereitschaft / Zeit). Schwer isses nicht.. nur Kosten- bzw Zeitintensiv. Je nachdem was einem lieber ist. Persönlich find ich Ravenholdt tausendmal schlimmer als Darkmoonfairy.



Ja, ich kann dir auch die Patchnotes zitieren, in welchen es heißt, man könne nun bei den Bukanieren auf normalem Wege ehrfürchtig werden. Diese Behauptung ist ebenso falsch, wie die Behauptung alle Fraktionen müssten zur selben Zeit auf entsprechendem Status sein, um die Heldentat zu erhalten. Sämtliche blaue Aussagen waren falsch. Es war nie nötig alle gleichzeitig auf der entsprechenden Stufe zu haben. Es war von Anfang an ein Irrtum seitens der Blauen. Später wurde dieser irrtum dann auch aus der Welt geschafft und bestätigt das einmal ausreicht, egal wann.


----------



## Oddygon (4. Februar 2011)

In Zul Farrak drinne gibts auch 2 neue Goblin Quests die 2x550 ruf bei allen 4en geben und nix bei den Blutsegelern abziehen  das OOX in Tanaris hab ich bisher als einziges nich gefunden, schon 2 mal Zombies gebombt und ewig in der Bucht gegrindet, falls es jmd die Tage mal findet wärs gut zu wissen das es noch exestiert hehe


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2011)

Oddygon schrieb:


> In Zul Farrak drinne gibts auch 2 neue Goblin Quests die 2x550 ruf bei allen 4en geben und nix bei den Blutsegelern abziehen  das OOX in Tanaris hab ich bisher als einziges nich gefunden, schon 2 mal Zombies gebombt und ewig in der Bucht gegrindet, falls es jmd die Tage mal findet wärs gut zu wissen das es noch exestiert hehe



Die Quests sind nicht neu, die wurden lediglich an diese Stelle hingesetzt.


----------



## Oddygon (4. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Quests sind nicht neu, die wurden lediglich an diese Stelle hingesetzt.



Japp hatte die alten auch schon mal gemacht, aber trotzdem kann man jetzt nochmal an der neuen Stelle in 10 mins fix 1100 ruf machen


----------



## Xäynia (9. Juni 2011)

Heyho, hab mir viel durchgelesen, allerdings finde ich nicht die richtige Lösung.

Ich habe Dampfdruckkartell EF, bin durch die neuen Qs in Cata allerdings auch bei den Blutseglern von EF auf Respektvoll gefallen. Jetzt will ich Blutsegel wieder EF werden, wie, das weiß ich (ich hoffe der Mob bei Eisenschmiede gibt mittlerweile wieder URf von Respekt zu EF). Wenn ich nun aber Blutsegel EF 999 bin, wie bekomme ich Ruf bei den Dampfdruckkartell? Bzw. oder stimmt allgemein was net?

Bzw. ich frage anders. Ich will Blutsegelbukaniere und Dampfdruckkartell wieder beides EF, wie? :>


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (9. Juni 2011)

Xäynia schrieb:


> Heyho, hab mir viel durchgelesen, allerdings finde ich nicht die richtige Lösung.
> 
> Ich habe Dampfdruckkartell EF, bin durch die neuen Qs in Cata allerdings auch bei den Blutseglern von EF auf Respektvoll gefallen. Jetzt will ich Blutsegel wieder EF werden, wie, das weiß ich (ich hoffe der Mob bei Eisenschmiede gibt mittlerweile wieder URf von Respekt zu EF). Wenn ich nun aber Blutsegel EF 999 bin, wie bekomme ich Ruf bei den Dampfdruckkartell? Bzw. oder stimmt allgemein was net?
> 
> Bzw. ich frage anders. Ich will Blutsegelbukaniere und Dampfdruckkartell wieder beides EF, wie? :>



Piraten in Tanaris hauen in der Mast- und Schotbucht ^^ 

have fun  dauert nämlich ne ganze Weile...


----------



## Xäynia (10. Juni 2011)

Dein Kommentar hilft... null und ist auch noch falsch. Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest...

Ich suche einen NPC oder wiederholbare Q, die mir Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell gibt, allerdings nicht bei den Blutseglern verschlechtert (oder andersrum).


----------



## Donya (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Xäynia.

Hier findet Du eine vollständige Anleitung zum Ruffarmen des Dampfdruckkartells. Es werden beide Wege beschrieben, sowohl der mit negativem Ruf bei den Blutseglern als auch einer ohne Auswirkungen usw. 


Viel Spaß beim lesen!

Donya of Shattrath


----------



## Montfalcon (15. Juni 2011)

Ich bin bei 20999/21000. Piraten geben ebenso wenig Ruf wie die Queste in Düsterbruch. Und die Queste bei Feathermoon waren leider nur einmalig. Normale Queste finde ich keine mehr.

Jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Calinna (26. Oktober 2011)

Montfalcon schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 20999/21000. Piraten geben ebenso wenig Ruf wie die Queste in Düsterbruch. Und die Queste bei Feathermoon waren leider nur einmalig. Normale Queste finde ich keine mehr.
> 
> Jemand einen Rat?



Überprüfe noch einmal, ob du alle hier aufgeführten Quests bereits erledigt hast	
http://wowdata.buffe...ction=21#quests
http://wowdata.buffe...tion=577#quests
http://wowdata.buffe...tion=369#quests
http://wowdata.buffe...tion=470#quests

Falls das der Fall ist, hab ich leider auch keine Idee, wie du den Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig bringst. Evtl kann jemand anders hier etwas dazu sagen...

Edit: Huch, gar nicht gesehen, dass der letzte Eintrag hier vom Juni ist... Sorry...


----------

